# Couple Suggestions Please!



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sure that some of you have seen me post in other forums plenty of times and know that I'm a Bass fisherman most of the time.... crappie is basically the only other fish I have targetted to this point.

Anyway, I moved to a new apartment complex and it has a 10 acre lake that has absolutely huge carp all over the place around dusk. I was walking the edge of the lake last night and spooked 20 different HUGE carp.

I have seen on a couple fishing shows that carp will go after worms... but what else should I try to get after these fish? I'm nearly clueless about these fish so I'll be browsing this forum a decent amount in the coming weeks.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

corn corn and uh.....more corn

just use a small hook and a split shot 12 in above the hook. enough to keep it on the bottom, put three or four kernals on the hook and throw a handful of corn out around your hook put down your rod and oopen the bail:B


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

do you know if they are grass carp or common carp? chances are, since it is an apartment complex, they are grass carp.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

BottomBouncer said:


> do you know if they are grass carp or common carp? chances are, since it is an apartment complex, they are grass carp.


I'm not entirely sure on that one. It was pretty dark when I was spooking them... I was just going by the presence of scales and the shape of the tail. So I could only tell the difference between Carp/Catfish.... unfortunately not common/grass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

*grass carp has its mouth in front of the head, and is steadly moveing all the time, if it is a grass carp and you catch it handle it very carefull, surppot the belly real good or you will break its back.*


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats on the start for Carp - as most guys will tell you ..we all were Bass guys at one time ..but wanted bigger Fish or a better fight, so no shame in wanting that, your in for a good time for sure.
If your Lake has Grass or Common Carp I would start straight off with bread as bait. You can start feeding them to frenzy & then offer your hook in a piece of crust or just mold a slice around your hook & fish open bail.

If you have a chance come down to Deer Creek July 11-13 and your sure to get a good taste of Carp fishing with some of the Carp Anglers Group members from OGF & abroad - Gary


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Should I be using treble hooks, worm hooks, circle hooks, or something else? If I'm using bread, I would assume treble hook just to keep it in the hook. If it was a worm or something (for catfish) I would probably use a circle type hook. What do you guys use?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Just use a #6 or #4 baitholder type hook. If you squeeze the bread on the hook it will stay on for a while...atleast until the 'gils pick it apart. If you see them cruising under the surface, use a float to suspend the bait(doesn't need to be bread) about 6-10" under.


----------

